# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  خطا در ايجاد Enterprise Search

## esteghamat

سلام
ما از Sharepoint 2010  با فارسي سازي راهكار خلاق استفاده مي كنيم. 
بعد از نصب پكيج فارسي ساز و در حين بررسي سيستم متوجه شديم كه در زمان ايجاد Enterprise Search با خطا مواجه هستيم. 
اگر كسي تجربه اي داشته لطفا كمك نماييد. 
ممنون

----------


## esteghamat

سلام
به نظر مي رسه اين تالار، مثل بقيه تالارها فعال نيست. خيلي مايلم كه روي مبحث Sharepoint وسيع تر و حرفه اي تر كار بشه . به اميد همكاري بيشتر شما عزيزان

----------


## amin1softco

سلام این خطا و خطاهای مشابه برای اینه که باید این خصوصیات اول در سطح  site collection فعال بشه بعد در سطح سایت.
ماشالا من که پروژم تموم شد دیگه ولی شرپوینت آینده داره اگر دوستان وقت بگذارند روش...

----------


## hakim22

شما اگر در وب سایتهای خارجی جستجو کنید زودتر به جواب میرسید !

تا جایی که من میدونم خطاهای جستجو بیشتر به مسائل امنیتی و قطع بودن کار یکی از سرویس ها مربوط میشه .

من دنبال یک فارسی ساز خوب هستم ، شما کدام را پیشنهاد می کنید !؟

----------

